# Installer mes logiciels sur disque dur externe ?



## Le Mascou (3 Août 2011)

Hello a tous,

Heureux propriétaire du dernier MacBook Air 13", je souhaiterais installer certains logiciels sur un disque dur externe afin d'économiser au maximum mes petits 128 Go SSD.

Seulement voila, par exemple lorsque je veux installer Office 2011, lorsque je choisis l'installation sur mon HDD au lieu de Macintosh HD, j'ai un message d'erreur qui dit _"Office 2011 ne peut être installé sur ce disque"_. 

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la marche a suivre afin que je puisse le faire, également avec d'autres applications ?

Merci a tous !

PS: J'en profite pour demander ce a quoi correspond "Autre" dans le disque dur ? Car j'ai plus de 33 Go, et je trouve que ça fait énormément, sachant que je n'ai pas 32 Go de documents !?


----------



## quikmac (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour l'installation de soft sur un DD externe, il faut que tu vérifies le format de ta partition (il faut que ce soit du mac os étendu journalisé).

Sinon, je te conseille vivement d'installer les logiciels que tu utilises souvent sur le DD interne de ta machine.

En ce qui concerne "Autre" sur ton disque, es-ce que tu peux donner plus de précisions, c'est un dossier? Ou se trouve t-il? .....


----------



## Nicolarts (3 Août 2011)

C'est possible que on installe aux logiciels sur la disque dur externe. Je ne pensais jamais ça ! 

Tout façon, c'est top chez Apple


----------



## supergrec (3 Août 2011)

Tout est possible, mais après es ce une bonne idée.

J'en doute, certaine appli ont des lien symbolique avec la bibliothèque et si ce lien est casser des fonction et mise a jours ne pourrons plus être exécuté.

Le mieux pour libérer de la place est de mettre en priorité ses documents dans un disque externe ( Musique, film, photo )


----------



## quikmac (3 Août 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Tout est possible, mais après es ce une bonne idée.
> 
> J'en doute, certaine appli ont des lien symbolique avec la bibliothèque et si ce lien est casser des fonction et mise a jours ne pourrons plus être exécuté.
> 
> Le mieux pour libérer de la place est de mettre en priorité ses documents dans un disque externe ( Musique, film, photo )



Je n'aurai pas dis mieux.
Les applications doivent autant que possible être installée sur le disque système de la machine.


----------



## Nicolarts (3 Août 2011)

Je n'ai plus qu'attendre la sortie de ce disque !

Merci pr l'information


----------



## supergrec (3 Août 2011)

oui c'est sur, mais quel prix ?

je table sur plus de 1400 euros avec le ssd


----------



## Nicolarts (3 Août 2011)

Je ne prends pas les SSD mais plutôt HHD 1To en 7200 rpm, ça me suffira ! 

Je suppose que 1To sera moins cher que les SSD !


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2011)

quikmac a dit:


> Les applications doivent autant que possible être installée sur le disque système de la machine.


Mais non.  Tu peux installer la plupart des applications où bon te semble ... du moment que l'installeur l'accepte. Cela ne gène en rien leur fonctionnement. Je n'installe sur la partition système que les applications qui ne veulent pas se mettre autre part et il y en a très peu. Mais il est possible que M$ Office en fasse partie.

Par contre ne déplace les applications qui sont installées à l'origine dans /Applications, dont toutes les applications Apple.


----------



## Le Mascou (3 Août 2011)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses ! 

Donc j'ai finalement installé Office sur l'ordinateur au lieu du disque dur, je verrai les prochaines fois si l'installeur est enclin a installer l'apps sur mon HDD externe ou pas. Et en contrepartie j'ai déplacé toutes mes photos sur le HDD externe, ça m'a fait gagner bien de la place, et iPhoto gère ça plutôt bien, meme sans le disque dur connecté !

Pour ce qui est du "Autre", c'est lorsque je vais dans "A propos de ce mac" > Plus d'infos > Storage : je suppose que ce sont les applications ?

Merci a tous


----------



## sebas_ (5 Août 2011)

Ou ta sauvegarde Time Machine tant que tu n'as pas branche ton disque dur externe.
Il me semble que sur Lion, il fait une copie en local tant que le HDD n'est pas connecte.
Slds


----------



## jeanjosjacquin (26 Juin 2014)

Ce n'est pas une réponse mais une question : je voudrais tout simplement sauvegarder le système et les logiciels installés sur mon MacBook X.6 (y compris iLife) par mesure de sécurité. 

Je ne veux pas utiliser Time Machine, mais mettre tout ça sur un disque dur externe dédié. Suffit-il de glisser l'ensemble des applications sur le disque dur (après Stuffit ?) où faut-il faire autre chose ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2014)

jeanjosjacquin a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une réponse mais une question : je voudrais tout simplement sauvegarder les logiciels installés sur mon MacBook X.6 (y compris iLife) par mesure de sécurité.
> 
> Je ne veux pas utiliser Time Machine, mais mettre tout ça sur un disque dur externe dédié. Suffit-il de glisser l'ensemble des applications sur le disque dur (après Stuffit ?) où faut-il faire autre chose ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


ca dépend de ce que tu entends par sauvegarder

d'une maniere generale
"copier" tel ou tel fichier  d'appli n'est pas une sauvegarde
pour des raisons expliquées dans ce fil que tu as ressorti ou d'autres
manquent les données liées  à utilisation , ou des fichiers installés ailleurs ( et dans certains cas y en a partout)

il y a deux manieres de " sauvegarder " une appli

*sauvegarder le fichier d'install
( toujours interessant de garder dans un coin, surtout si anciennes applis pas forcement facilement retéléchargeables , quand c'est pas disparues du web)

*sauvegarder TOUT
par exemple via un clone bootable
là c'est comme un 2 e ma avec OS , comptes, applis installées et données


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2014)

jeanjosjacquin a dit:


> Je ne veux pas utiliser Time Machine, mais mettre tout ça sur un disque dur externe dédié. Suffit-il de glisser l'ensemble des applications sur le disque dur (après Stuffit ?) où faut-il faire autre chose ?


Comme a dit pascal, regarde comment faire un clone (<= lien à lire)


----------

